# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## siobhan* (May 7, 2011)

We are moving to AB with a 5 month old baby. Does anyone have any advise on what the best areas would be to live in, i.e close to a supermarket and activities for me and baby to attend. Not sure of budget as yet but it will not be huge! Many thanks for any advise you can give


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

cant really say unless you give me a figure. but look at al reef or al reem island.


----------

